# what breed of dog is this please



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

hi can someone please tell me what this breed is called, thank you


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

looks a bit like a maltese puppy


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

think i put it in the wrong place lol


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

gullywhippet said:


> looks a bit like a maltese puppy


I agree, looks like a maltese pup to me


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

thankyou.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

and what type of dog is this...lol










this one looks a bit more EXOTIC!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

that pacman poodle is immense.


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

oh for goodnes sake look what they've done to it!! disgraceful. and i think the one in the 1st post is either a maltese or chavapoo.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

evileye said:


> oh for goodnes sake look what they've done to it!! disgraceful.


nah tis just fun, whats disgraceful is people with full time jobs getting dogs and leaving them at home all day!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> nah tis just fun, whats disgraceful is people with full time jobs getting dogs and leaving them at home all day!


Depends on the circumstances to be fair! There would be a hell of a lot less dogs put down if working homes were considered.


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

annabel said:


> Depends on the circumstances to be fair! There would be a hell of a lot less dogs put down if working homes were considered.


good comment, i work full time and have 2 dogs and i wouldnt degrade my dogs by giving them a pac man hair cut,poor poodle probably thinking what have i done to deserve this


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> nah tis just fun, whats disgraceful is people with full time jobs getting dogs and leaving them at home all day!


But then how do you have the money to pay for said dog and it's needs? Vet bills, food, upkeep, etc...


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

gullywhippet said:


> good comment, i work full time and have 2 dogs and i wouldnt degrade my dogs by giving them a pac man hair cut,poor poodle probably thinking what have i done to deserve this


I personally reckon the dog lapped up the attention. What dog doesn't love being showered with affection?


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

annabel said:


> I personally reckon the dog lapped up the attention. What dog doesn't love being showered with affection?


or showered with sympathy and laughter


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Nic123100 said:


> But then how do you have the money to pay for said dog and it's needs? Vet bills, food, upkeep, etc...


I take my dogs to work!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

annabel said:


> I personally reckon the dog lapped up the attention. What dog doesn't love being showered with affection?


yeh I am sick of people thinking that people dressing dogs up silly or doing things like that pac man haircut is mental... i think being overweight and putting your heart through extra work is mental, but some people dont agree with me there either... yes the dog looks silly, but its not cruel, cruelty would be over/underfeeding or not exercising it or leaving it at home or hitting it!


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

looks like a maltese crossed with a shih tzu, Shitese i like to call them :2thumb: cute tho


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> yeh I am sick of people thinking that people dressing dogs up silly or doing things like that pac man haircut is mental... i think being overweight and putting your heart through extra work is mental, but some people dont agree with me there either... yes the dog looks silly, but its not cruel, cruelty would be over/underfeeding or not exercising it or leaving it at home or hitting it!


some might be all in good fun but you have to remember dogs arent evolved to be dressed up, it restricts movements and overheats them in hot weather, heat exhaustion and sores from tight clothing IS cruel. as long as it is done responsibly however, with consideration to size and weather, its not really a problem i guess


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't see how its cruel to cut a dogs hair like that, its not going to feel embarassed, to be honest, I don't think it would really care, its getting more attention!

I agree about the clothes though, like dressing a dog that doesn't need it (Long haired chihuahua, maltese, yorkie etc) It could overheat or something


----------

